# Illness after miscarriage?



## holly81

I miscarried at 14 weeks, 2 weeks ago today. When I got home from hospital I started with a sore throat and it just wont go away. I'm full of phlegm, tickly cough and generally feeling not very well. It's the kind of thing you take Lemsip for rather than needing to go to the dr, but it just feels like such a slap in the face when I'm already down! :(

Is it common to get this kind of niggle after m/c? My dad's a paramedic and said I probably lost a lot of antibodies in all the blood I lost but I'm just feeling rubbish so thought I'd ask xx


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Holly,

Sorry for your loss.

To be honest I would get checked at the doctors hun.

XXXX


----------



## susan_1981

I had my miscarriage at the end of December and I haven't felt my normal healthy self since. I've had sore throats on and off, blocked nose, felt quite sick and bloated after my lunch today. To be honest, I just feel like it's one thing after another at the moment. I've put it down to just catching numerous bugs but who knows. I know I read somewhere that when you are pregnant, your immune system weakens so you're more prone to picking up cold and flu bugs so perhaps it's still the case soon after miscarriage.

Sorry for your loss as well hun xxx


----------



## Omi

Im with Sus on this one. Ive always had the health of an ox but since i got pg in Oct ive had the cold 3 times!!! And i barely get one in a year. Its your lowered immune system hun, it'll pass.

Take care and sorry for your loss.

Hugs Omi xxx


----------



## holly81

Thanks ladies, finally feeling a bit better now but its just gone to my head now. I'm putting down as just bad luck (which I've had a lot of in the last 12 months!), it'll pass.

On the positive side, my friend just came round with her 5 week old baby and I didn't blub at all! I couldn't believe it! I'm definitely getting stronger with time... emotionally, if not physically!
xx


----------

